# Solved: Gateway Wants Me to Reinstall my OS--I need better advice!



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

To make a short story long: a few days ago I did a VirusScan which found two files that I could not delete, clean, or quarantine. To find out how to do this manually, the instructions said to first restart my 'puter in Safe Mode, but since I forgot how, I went to the handy-dandy Help & Support Files. And here began my bigger problems...

I have WinME, installed by Gateway, with it's own version of Help called HelpSpot (not very helpful, by the way--my opinion). When I clicked on it, I got a "Suspicious Script" message from McAfee VirusScan. I asked a Gateway Tech online how to fix it after telling him that my original Help & Support Program must have been the Microsoft 98 version (on WinME) and not HelpSpot. But since I had to reinstall the OS last year, HelpSpot was installed from the Restoration Disks, not the user-friendly MS Help & Support. (Are you with me so far?).

This Gateway Tech (the third one I corresponded with) told me that I should reinstall missing files, which sounded logical to me (I'm still computer illiterate). He linked me to a 31-step "Automatic Installation: Replace Missing Windows Files Only" process from Gateway's support site. Things were moving along nicely until Step 16, the copying of files to the computer. At 61% completion, I received the error message: "SUWIN - an error has occurred in your application. If you choose IGNORE, save work in a new file." Clicking IGNORE did nothing; clicking CLOSE stopped the installation. Clicking CLOSE again provided the message "Application error - SUWIN caused a general protection fault in module VERX.DLL at 0002:24AE." I closed that, restarted, and got a RUNDLL error message: "A required .DLL file, WINSPOOL.DRV was not found."

Unfortunately, I did not come to this site first (I must be getting forgetful in my old age) and I didn't come here at that point, either--I tried several things before calling Gateway on the phone, since I can't reach them online right now (I think it has something to do with another error message: "Advanced INF Installer error loading SETUPAPI.DLL"). 

Here are some of the error messages I got when I restarted the computer after the SUWIN error message above:

First, the Application Error: "SUWIN caused a General Protection Fault in module VERX.DLL at 002:24AE" ... close ... restart ...

Then "A required .DLL file, WINSPOOL.DRV was not found."

That was followed by a RUNDLL error: "Error loading c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll. One of the library files needed to run this application cannot be found."

And RUNDELL Error: "Error loading Powrprof.dll--One of the library files needed to run this application cannot be found."

(Are you STILL with me?)

I telephoned another Gateway Tech. He had me install a restoration disk. In what appeared to me to be MSDOS format I selected to install from the CDRom, do a GWSCAN, then selected Extended Test. Thrity minutes later my system passed the test. Gateway Tech decided that I must have a bad OS now (but I didn't until I tried to reinstall missing files yesterday!)

He had me run msconfig and uncheck just about everything (I have an awful lot of duplicated running apps there!), and restart the computer. Low and Behold ... the same thing happened--RUNDELL Error: "Error loading Powrprof.dll--One of the library files needed to run the application cannot be found."

He said to save my "important stuff, use Safe Mode, close PC Health & Support to access all products again" then call Gateway for further instructions to reinstall the operating system. And I Really don't wanna do that!

Do you have any suggestions that might get me back up and running? I know this is long -- you want details, right?--and I'm a real nervous-nelly when it comes to doing anything other than the very, very basic things. I need a patient person who can walk me through this whole mess, baby-step by baby-step. 

I have not gone back to msconfig to see what is or is not checked since this restart. I can't access AOL, I don't have McAfee protecting me, there is nothing but the clock in the bottom right-hand corner. Yes, I have Windows Media Player which may have caused some of the problems, but NOW where do I start?

Can someone please attempt to help me with this mess?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi JenRen,

If your problem has existed for only a few days as you say, you may be able to resolve some of it by restoring the registry to a date prior to the problem. In any case it will do no harm to give this a try:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q221512/

Pick a date prior to your problem but not the oldest date from the list.

Sorry to edit again - forgot you are using ME - the link asks you to use your startup disk to start your computer


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for your suggestion. Unfortunately, I can't find my startup disk (it was an old one anyway). We've recently moved, and many things have managed to disappear. I have the original three Restoration Disks, but that's what go me into some of this quagmire to begin with, I believe. The system restore in Windows has a date of 30 December 1899!! Any other ideas?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Check the date by going to Control Panel - Date and Time. If the date shows January 1900 you can still use System Restore.

You can get a Startup Disk (Bootdisk) from here; http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello 1069,

I checked in Control Panel, and it has today's date and time. However, I just found the startup disk (hallejluia), and it's not as old as I thought--June 2004( Hooray!). I will try that first, with my fingers crossed and a prayer on my lips!


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Darn the bad luck (or my stupidity) ... I must be missing something! Nothing has worked. I inserted the startup disk, indicated that I wanted to start windows from the "cd." The screen indicated that I should start in Safe Mode and use the Safe Mode Troubleshooting guide. I don't have one--it must be in the Help & Support files that are partially missing--the problem that started this fiasco in the first place.

I went back to the startup disk, rebooted, clicked on option 2 again (use the "cd"), and typed "help" at the "a" prompt. It told me to close the help file, at the prompt type "scanreg/restore" which I did. It came up with only four dates: today's, Saturday's, Friday's and Thursday's. I selected Thursday, the system said an error-free restore was complete and I could restart my computer. Two RUNDLL errors for powrprof.dll, the error in the .DLL, WINSPOOL.DRV, and SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll files, plus the missing components for McAfee ActiveShield came up -- again. The only time I don't get these error messages is when I have unchecked everything from the StartMgr. At the moment, the only things checked are: ScanRegistry, Task Monitor, PCHealth, Scheduling Agent, *StateMgr, and two of McAfee's files: MCUpdate.exe and MCAgent.exe (but the virusScan is not working).

I tried three of the WindowsMe boot disks downloaded from the site you listed above. I restarted the computer with the floppy in the A drive and got the message: Non-System disk or disk error. Replace and Press any key when ready.

If I have to reinstall my operating system, how do I back up all of our "stuff"? I don't have another storage device, although my Pentium IV has a CDRW drive as well as the CD-ROM drive. Can I just download the files to a rewriteable disk? I've never done that, either. 

Please help and advise. Thanks again!


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Burn everything that's important to a CDR, and make sure it works in another computer before doing anything else.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Is that all there is to it? Sounds too easy to backup. Thanks.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

The backup will not solve your problem - it just ensures that you have a copy of all your important files and documents - just in case!!

Do you have the original WinME installation disk? (not the restoration disks)


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

I found the reason for your date showing 1899 ( post 3 ) shown here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=275646 I don't recommend that you follow the instructions to rectify it though.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Back again - you say Media Player could have something to do with your problem - take a look at this : http://www.destrasolutions.ca/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=27&

This resolved a similar problem.


----------



## Advancer (Jun 6, 2005)

there are few ways to backup ur data, it depends on you. hard drive to hard drive, ms-dos if you do not have large file. safe mode can backup also, if you can. try not to use WinME system restore, it SUX. i suggest safe mode can do lot of things. uninstall mcafee virus scan. u can try to restore some file like WINSPOOL.DRV from the same os from others or extract from CD.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Backup your data to a CDR and reinstall the OS like Gateway suggests!


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello everyone. I had to travel out of state for a while, and just got back. I'm using a different computer at the moment, but plan on getting back to the problem one. I'm sure I will be asking for continued assistance next week as I tackle this disconcerting problem! Thanks for your help and support.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

CouchMaster said "Burn everything that's important to a CDR, and make sure it works in another computer before doing anything else."

Sounded too easy to me...unfortunately, in my case, it is. The partial replacement of the "Missing Windows Files Only" procedure Gateway had me follow seems to have precluded me from copying anything to the CDRW. A 3.5" floppy just doesn't seem to me to be big enough to contain my letters, music, etc. Remember, I'm not too smart here, and am barely above the Beginner phase of computer literacy.

1069 asked "Do you have the original WinME installation disk? (not the restoration disks)"
--No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

In post 11 above, 1069 suggested I look at http://www.destrasolutions.ca/phpBB...topic.php?p=27&

This looks like a good idea to me, but once again a question: How does someone as computer-fearful as myself go about finding and renaming a file?


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Advancer, how does one backup to the CDRW from Safe Mode? No where can I find a "copy to E Drive"...just to the A. I don't seem to have Adeptec or whatever to back things onto (or copy to). I USED to be able to copy a music CD. But now--nada, zero, zilch, nothing. I am feeling really dumb right now!


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

Safe mode runs only the bare minimums, try burning the CD out of safe mode.

I too have a prebuilt Gateway PC with your setup (only for another 60 days though, thank goodness) and I've had more trouble with it than anything I've ever had trouble with in my life. Formating usually helps the best after backing up your files.

Also, it's better to delete all the files before reinstalling the OS than to just reinstall over the already installed WindowsME.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, Krelian. I'm trying to figure out how to save files to a CD. I understand that Windows has a backup program buried deep in the bowels somewhere, but WinMe sure doesn't make anything easy! I didn't have tooooo much trouble until I asked Gateway to help me with the HelpSpot Files that wouldn't run because of McAfee's suspicious script warnings....appaarently there's a problem with the Windows Media Player and installing missing windows files (from Microsoft network).


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

You could find a freeware CD burner program off google or download.com.


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

OK, update time...I absolutely hated to give up and reinstall my entire operating system. So I found the Microsoft Knowledge Base Article ID # 888555 on how to rename Windows Media Player 9 to get rid of its incompatibility with reinstalling WinMe files (The SUWIN error from my first looonnnng post).

Then I again attempted the "Automatic Installation: Replacing Missing Windows Files" that Gateway wanted me to do. This is originally where the computer stopped copying files at the 61% point and I started getting the SUWIN error. The files were copied and everything was progressing right along...until....

The computer again stopped near the final stage of installation--the Application Loader froze at the 56K PCI Voice Modem SF1156IV (whatever that meant). So I chatted (on a different computer) with Gateway who had me just skip those files until I could get the computer up and running. The tech wanted to work the files with me. Several files I had to skip were SB this and sb that, so I'm assuming they were SoundBlaster files.

Well, this time I was able to complete the Windows installation, and get back online, only now I had no sound at all. Nothing. nada. zilch. The SoundBlaster files were missing. She ran through my computer looking for an install, and apparently found an old version. I mean REAL old. It didn't work. By this time I was looking through files myself to update/install a new (old) driver and found it deep, deep inside, I think. I had to locate a clnutil.dll file.

I now have sound. But I do not have a functioning Windows Media Player. So now I have another question for you technical people....When I renamed it, did it revert the player back to WMP 7, but with missing files? I guess I have to reinstall/update to Player 9 again, don't I? And I still don't know where SoundBlaster got to, or what sound card the computer has identified with my system. How do I find that? Any ideas?


----------



## JenRen (Aug 12, 2003)

Somehow I now have Windows Media Player 7 and sound!!! I honestly don't know how that happened. I did lose all of my playlists, but that's okay. I guess I can suggest this topic be closed...if anything else comes up, and I know it will, then I'll just have to start fresh. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

